# What NEC version is to be used on the exam?



## SteveR (Jul 22, 2007)

The practice exam I have references the 1999 NEC. I have a copy of the 2005 handbook, which is what I'm most comfortable with and would like to use on the exam. However, I can't figure out what version you are expected to use on the exam. Is it just the latest version of the NEC? If so, does that mean the October exam will use the 2008 NEC?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 23, 2007)

SteveR said:


> The practice exam I have references the 1999 NEC. I have a copy of the 2005 handbook, which is what I'm most comfortable with and would like to use on the exam. However, I can't figure out what version you are expected to use on the exam. Is it just the latest version of the NEC? If so, does that mean the October exam will use the 2008 NEC?


From the NCEES web site:



> Code information required to solve questions will be consistent with the last edition of the code issued before the year of the exam. Exams given in 2005 will reference the 2002 National Electric Code® (NEC®). Exams given in 2006 will reference the 2005 National Electric Code® (NEC®).


From this, the 2005 NEC will be the valid one for the October '07 exam. April '08 will be the first one using the 2008 code.

Jim


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 23, 2007)

IFR_Pilot said:


> From the NCEES web site:From this, the 2005 NEC will be the valid one for the October '07 exam. April '08 will be the first one using the 2008 code.


I agree that the 2007 exams use the 2005 NEC, but I think the 2008 NEC doesn't come into play until the 2009 exams (since the 2005 exams used the 2002 code).


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 23, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> I agree that the 2007 exams use the 2005 NEC, but I think the 2008 NEC doesn't come into play until the 2009 exams (since the 2005 exams used the 2002 code).



Re-reading their statement, I think you're correct.

Jim


----------



## jdd18vm (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish the whole exam was on the NEC... :brickwall:

John


----------

